# Jerry!



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello to all! Its been so long since Ive taken a minute to post.I still pop in occasionally and read and look at the beautiful pics.Jerry is still doing well.He still has his shed all to himself altho I notice the squirrels join him occasionally. For the last week I have been bringing Jerry in at night.I got a medium size cockatiel cage at a lawn sale,before dusk I go out and pick him up and put him in the cage for the night.His cage goes on a chair in the kitchen,I drape towels on 3 sides so the cats dont get to excited.He seems to like it!!! The first couple days he got a little nervous,but now he just coos and eats and drinks-lays down,which looks like hes all torn up and half dead but hes just resting!!!I havent dared to let him outside.A week ago a hawk came down and tried to snatch one of the wild pigeons I was feeding in the yard.It was a small hawk and when I went out it looked like a pigeon fight,when I noticed it wasnt I hollared at it and it spooked him off and the pigeon managed to get away unharmed.So Jerry spends his days in the shed,I bring him out in the morning before work,and back in the evening.The last couple days tho,he hasnt been as willing to be caught.Usually I just pick him up,but yesterday he was flying all around.But once hes in the cage he seems fine.My theory was on night below 15 degrees I would bring him in but I like having him around.Hes such a great pet.Unless you have one,you wouldnt understand I guess.I guess Im wondering is there a specific temperature that is too cold for a pigeon alone outside?example-if its 5 degrees out and I cant get him in,is it OK?Also,I wanted to buy Jerry a bail of hay so he could make a nest/bed for the shed.Or should I use a nestbox or both?Last night I gave Jerry a seed log that the cockatiel didnt eat.He had lots of fun with it.stood on it,pecked it and even......sat on it for a while.It made me think of this questions.Do pigeons get eggbound?
Thanks a bunch and hope all pigeons are well!
Lisa aka Jerrys mom


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Lisa & Jerry, in reverse order, yes they can get egg bound, and as for too cold, I think they can manage as long as they have shelter from the worst of the wind and cold. There's no harm in him staying in where it's warm at night with you, though  I'd give him something like straw or pine needles or some kind of safe (not cedar or pine) wood shavings to make a nest out of. *Not hay*, as it contains too much moisture. He should have some sort of shelf or box up high in the shed with some of the nest material in it. They like a little security of being in their little box or cubby-hole. Is Jerry going to get a pigeon companion some day?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I appreciate you brining him inside, and actually you can keep him inside permanently, as long as he has access to room to fly and sunshine-when accessible. Pigeons like sitting up high-too, they feel more secure and settled.

Please share a pic when you can.

Thanks for all the attention and care Jerry gets. I do have a couple of pet pigeons, so I know what it is like.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi to you and to Jerry! That sure is a cute name!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Neat post Lisa, and I too like the name Jerry.


----------

